# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Mid Cycle Blood Work Questions - crazy low LH/FSH and Estradiol

## vskl

The cycle: 

Week 1-10 Test Enan at 250 mg every 3.5 days (500mg/week total)
Week 2-10 hCG at 250iu every 3.5 days (500 iu/week total) 
Week 2-12 Arimidex Tabs at 0.25 mg every third day

The bloodwork was done right after the completion of 6 weeks.

The RBC count seems bit high so i am thinking of donating blood in few days. The LH and FSH along with estradiol numbers seem very low. What do you guys suggest I should do?

As you can see I have kept arimidex to bare minimum as whenever i took the .5 dosage i felt super cranky and depressed, tested this 3 times.

----------


## Mr.BB

Your e2 is tanked, if you are using 0.25mg I would stop.

LH and FSH at zero is what we mean by shutdown, always is zero when taking steroids , no need to test it on cycle.

You can donate but CBC numbers are still reasonable, but always good to keep in check.

Keep eating and training strong  :Smilie:

----------


## vskl

So even though AI is considered quite necessary during the cycle, I should skip it as i don't have high estrogen?

In terms of the symptoms they are somewhat of a mix of high and low estrogen. There are the ones i was able to notice:

High estrogen sides: Water retention (Bloat), scrotum hanging too high, bitchiness

Low estrogen sides: Dry lips, dehydration, irritability

----------


## kelkel

Are you sure you're dosing your AI at .25?

----------


## vskl

> Are you sure you're dosing your AI at .25?


Using a tablet splitter to break 1 mg pills to 4 parts.

----------


## Mr.BB

> So even though AI is considered quite necessary during the cycle, I should skip it as i don't have high estrogen?


Sure, if its low.

I had same e2 values on some bloodworks when "tuning" AI dosage, didnt really felt much from it, but it is not advised to have low e2 as it needed for alot of stuff in our body (bone health, etc).

----------


## kelkel

> Using a tablet splitter to break 1 mg pills to 4 parts.


Had to check! Some guys using liquid can screw things up!

----------

